# TT Race Car



## Hosken Racing (Sep 8, 2005)

The race car is almost up and running now. Its had a complete engine rebuild, uprated turbo, Brake system plus some other mods. 
We will be racing at Snetterton on the 12th May if anyone is interested in coming along to show some support. Its a really good family day out with the huge market next door, a radio control car race track and the biggest model railway shop ever, to entertain those not addicted to racing!
The TTOC sticker is in the back window, which we hope will be the only view the competition will get to see :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice one Mark - looking forward to some more good results...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Looking forward to reading about all your wins


----------



## Hosken Racing (Sep 8, 2005)

Snetterton was a trying meeting with some fantastic racing. We won drive of the race but that was all!
Silverstone was a real boost to our moral. We qualified on pole, unfortunately spun in race 1 but still finished 3rd. Race 2 was wet and we managed to win by 42 seconds!
Full race reports are available on our new website www.backdraftmotorsport.com and hopefully in the next edition of absolutte!
Next race 23rd July at Brands Hatch.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Excellent...Brands is pretty close to me. So i may go and watch


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A good start o the season good luck at Brands


----------

